

The Space and Freedom Party in light of the crisis of 21st century capitalism - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2014/04/the-prospects-of-the-space-and.html

======
namlem
I really hope this idea of colonizing Venus catches on. I've held this view
for some time now. I just don't see how colonizing Mars could possibly be
practical.

~~~
dasmoth
Why not try both? There's nothing like a bit of competition.

